# Radon slide 150 innenverlegte Züge. Hilfe! Wie bekomme ich den Zug durch den Rahmen?



## dirtnerd (24. März 2015)

Ich habe bei dem Slide 150 den alten Zug einfach herausgezogen und bekomme den neuen Zug nicht durch den Rahmen, weil das Loch am Tretlager so klein ist und kein Liner vorhanden. Gibt es einen Trick? Hilfe! Ich werde wahnsinnig!
FloKi


----------



## filiale (24. März 2015)

Mit nem Draht durchgehen und dann den Zug dran festbinden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtnerd (24. März 2015)

... das ist eine gute Idee. Aber was ist wohl grundsätzlich das Problem? sollte dort nicht ein linker sein?


----------



## stevie56 (25. März 2015)

Die Hülsen unten am Tretlager kannst du relativ problemlos aus dem Rahmen hebeln. Dann hast du ein größeres Loch. Danach einfach wieder reinstecken.

Mir ist auch einer abgerissen und war dann aus dem Rahmen.
Ich habe den Zug etwas gebogen und mit einem relativ starken Stabmagneten rausgefischt, war aber schon nervig.


----------

